# Cochise



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Our puppy will be coming home for Christmas! He will be about 8 weeks old by then.







We are so excited! This will be our first LGD.
He was born and now lives with goats. So my question is, when we get him here, do we let him live in our goat pen right away? How do we introduce him to our herd and get everyone use to each other without too many problems?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!! What a great Christmas present 

I usually just stick em in the pen as soon as they get home. For the first 1-2 weeks, they sleep in a crate in the goat barn.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I'd pen next to your animals for a bit, or in with some calm/gentle animals. Make sure he has a place to get away from them if he wants. Also watch for playing with the stock as the pup gets older. Some are never bad, but other dogs go through an idiot "teenage" stage, where you might have to get creative to keep him and the stock safe. It is infuriating, but they grow out of it 

By the way, he is a cutey. I bet he's gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping things will go smoothly. I have one doe that is mean to our dog Sadie, she will ram her pretty good when she gets the chance so I will keep a close eye on it. I have a XL crate we can set up for him. I'll put some straw in it. We are so excited! Now we just need to think of a name!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Ok he gets to come home on the 16th!!!!
We need name ideas!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Bear
Sausage
Tiny
Reginald
Captain Fluffy
Owen
Grumpy
Dopey
Linus
Crash
Marvin
Eugene
Archibald
Leonard
Hulk
Shrek
Thumper
Flower
Monstro
Sullivan (Sully or Kitty)
Baron
Waffle
Nugget
Crew
Bull
Samson
Goliath
Hagrid
Bacon
Chewie
Harlow
George

I really like names inspired by attributes I hope they acquire OR the exact opposite of an attribute I know they'll acquire (Tiny for a huge breed, Fluffy for a lizard, etc) and also people names (Sylvester the fish, Dolores the dog). There's some strong names, smart names, big names, goofy/cute names, people names, and several in between. Congrats on the fluffy baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice name choices.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Deborah Haney said:


> Bear
> Sausage
> Tiny
> Reginald
> ...


I love the list Deborah, thanks! Hagrid and Bear are great names! DD wants to name him Cochise, but... when I hear it all I hear is "Goat Cheese" lol so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: I love it, goat cheese(Cochise), yep, it does sound like that.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, He's just a ball of cuteness!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We brought our puppy home today!! He's not the one in the original picture, but his litter mate. That's ok with me because his personality is amazing! His name is Cochise (kids win)
He has been introduced to the goats, the goats did not like him very much so we will need to work on that. Sadie our other dog LOVES him. He tried to nurse from her a few times, and she didn't know what to think of that! He is such a sweetie!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

What a cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

He's precious. I don't leave my dogs unsupervised with my goats until they're several months old. I also watch my teens (anywhere from 8 months to 2 years) very closely, and see how the goats interact with them. If the goats are super careful around the dogs, there may be "playing" that I don't see. My one female I put on house arrest a couple of times. She's golden now, the goats are relaxed around her and she's good with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So I bought him a metal puppy play pen and set it up inside the goat pen. He has a crate with straw, food & water and some chew toys. Whenever I put him in there he cries and howls. He wants to be out with our other dog Sadie playing. Will he eventually calm down? I feel sad for him, but I want him to bond with the goats. He was born with goats, but my goats aren't used to having a dog so close and they have hit him a couple times. Not hard but he seems scared of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The goats are teaching him.
As long as they do not get too rough, he will be OK and keep his distance.

No dog likes to be penned up and puppies can be the loudest. If you want to supervise him around the goats, it is wise to put him in there when you cannot watch him. He is really young now and wants companionship, as he gets older it may subside.
But yet may not. Only time will tell.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I think I'll open up the pen so he can decide to be with the goats, or in his own area. I let him out to walk around the property every few hours. He is such a sweet guy. Right now he is asleep in his crate in the goat pen. He settled down after a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

Very cute, Built like a football player!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He is getting bigger by the day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They do grow fast.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow he is getting big!! Still super cute though 
How's he doing with the goats?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wow he is getting big!! Still super cute though
> How's he doing with the goats?


Thanks! He is completely submissive to the goats. He stays out of their way. The herd queen still doesn't like him too much, but things are getting better. He is leaving the chickens alone for the most part as well.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Cochise has been super with the chickens so far! He is in the goat pen all day and locked in his crate at night where the goats sleep. 
I had a play pen set up for him in the goat pen, but he climbs it like a ladder and gets out lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

He's really cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good pup.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, he's very cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We have sunshine for the first time in forever!! The goats are loving it! 
Is it normal that Cochise doesn't seem to be bonding with the goats yet? He stays out of their way and acts a bit scared of them. He also cries every time he sees me outside. He has been great with all of our animals so far I'm training him to not jump up on me and to sit while I open the gate.. he sits easily but hasn't quite got the stay part down lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My dogs never really bond with the goats, until the goats feel threatened by something. Then they all stick together


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The LGD we have was very close to our goats, and absolutely loved the little kids! 
But then we got a Border Collie puppy and in time the two bonded pretty well - only problem is, the BC has re-taught Ayla that the goats/chickens are super fun to chase.  We are trying to break both of them of that horrible habit...


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Our farm dog Sadie has been a bit of a bad influence on Cochise. 
Sadie has access to the entire property except goat pen and chicken pen. Our chickens do free range during the day, and she doesn't bother them. 
Sadie will be at the goat pen all day trying to play with Cochise. She gets him hyped up. Yesterday he ended up killing one of my serama chickens. Sadie was on the opposite side of the fence. He had been so good with them. I know I shouldn't have trusted him, he is only a puppy after all. Sadie has border collie in her. She thinks the goat pen chickens are suppose to be in the goat pen. When they do get out, she herds them back in. I think this is setting a terrible example for Cochise. Right now Cochise is on a tether in the goat pen. He was locked in his crate overnight. 
I plan on moving my seramas to a new pen to be on the safe side. 
My question is, should I not let Sadie and Cochise see each other? My only option would be to tether Sadie out of his site.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would keep them apart


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreed, if possible I'd keep them apart.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I didn't realise how high energy Sadie could be until Cochise arrived. The difference in breeds is like night and day! Sadie knows she is in trouble too. I had her on the tether yesterday. She is off the tether now, but she won't leave her tethering area. Every time I look out to check on her she has that look like she knows she did wrong. I will need to keep the two apart.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad I found this actually. I was very close to getting a LGD this summer, still probably should..... I only really let my hens free range in the evening when I get home, in the summer, so less opportunities for "play" there. But with the goats....I'm gone 10-11 hours a day, which is why I'm still on the fence with the whole deal.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Lstein said:


> Glad I found this actually. I was very close to getting a LGD this summer, still probably should..... I only really let my hens free range in the evening when I get home, in the summer, so less opportunities for "play" there. But with the goats....I'm gone 10-11 hours a day, which is why I'm still on the fence with the whole deal.


Yes I'm so thankful I'm able to be here 24/7. It's going to be a long road to get him trained correctly but once we get him there, he should be golden. It's so hard when you don't have an experienced LGD to help train the pups. Maybe you could get an older dog to start with? I looked for one, but never found the right fit for our farm.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It's been a warm sunny day so I spent a long time with Cochise off the tether. We had a great learning session. I had a few chances to correct his behavior and he listened very well. I praised him while he was being good. He is now back on the tether chewing a bone. 
I plan on going out few times a day and letting him have some free time in the pen.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Cochise has been doing great! Still on the tether while I'm not there to supervise. I think Sadie really was the problem. She is not allowed near the goat pen. 
Cochise was fast asleep yesterday with chickens scratching all around him. He wasn't fazed at all. We acquired another pup last weekend. He is Heeler/lab x terrier. He will be our inside pet. I did bring him out to meet Cochise and they seem to like each other. 
Cochise is 4 months old today! He looks so big already.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

What a bear! Lol, when I looked at the photo (without looking at his still very puppy face) before reading I assumed that the big dog was your adult dog and the little puppy was the one you were talking about. Whew! Cute photo with little puppy and then little(hah)-big-dog-puppy.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh, my! The ear!

I am glad he is doing well.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! Yep, He's a big guy! I can hardly pick him up anymore. He is about the same size as our adult (sadie the briard x border collie)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Cochise "I'm Dead"









"Just Kidding!"


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He is so handsome! Glad you are making some LGD progress with him.

What is your new puppy's name?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> He is so handsome! Glad you are making some LGD progress with him.
> 
> What is your new puppy's name?


Thank you! I moved the chickens into their own coop. He is good with them for the most part, but needs more training. He doesn't bother the goats too much, but he does get a little excited when they start jumping around like crazy. He is still on the tether when I'm not there to supervise. He listens when I tell him "be nice" "no" "go sit down"

The kids named the new puppy Peter, but we call him pete. He is so tiny compared to Cochise! 
Pete will stay an inside dog. It doesn't look like he will be very big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice dog.


----------

